# How long would your tops/ dresses last ?



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

*Okie, honestly, I don't know if this really goes here, but, anyhow ... How long do you think your tops/ dresses would last, if you were not to repeat any of them in any whichever way ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean they would finish eventually n the repeat session would start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Haha 

Like I joined my new job in September and have still not repeated a top/ dress to office, yay me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Lucky me i can only wear a lab coat to work ^_^.

My mom worked for the bank for 30 years as a loan officer and over the years she accumulated a huge walk in closet filled of clothes.  I'd say as long as you have outfits that can mix and match for 2 weeks your fine


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 25, 2008)

Lab coat, like really ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wish I could do that!! Really cool actually ... You in research or somethin ?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 25, 2008)

i wear the same stuff alot. I have 2 closets filled with clothes, but i really think if you wear different tops with different pants/sweaters/jewlery etc, it looks different.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 25, 2008)

I have like no clothes. I can probably go maybe 2 weeks tops without eventually having to repeat tops. Bottoms i can go like 3 days haha.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Lab coat, like really ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wish I could do that!! Really cool actually ... You in research or somethin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yahh i research in a lab, i do pharmaceutical stuff with various health diseases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  but i remember when i was growing up i wanted to find a job where i needed to dress nicely everyday so it would give me an excuse to buy clothes often LOL.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 25, 2008)

Probably 5 or 6 months. But I don't like everything I own so I don't end up going that long without repeating outfits.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's bad... probably a good... 3-4 months. However, I tend to wear what I love at the moment so in that rotation about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

about 6 months easily...if not more ...Quite pathetic


----------



## georgiabarredo (Nov 26, 2008)

thank god i don't have to dress up for work! i throw on a pair of scrubs and sneakers and call it a day... i have A LOT of pairs tho... considering we're only supposed to wear navy blue ones!


----------



## 3jane (Nov 26, 2008)

I tend to wear the same things over and over while some things sit neglected in my closet. But with different mixing/matching and accessories, it's not quite the same as repeating outfits...


----------



## jinxii (Nov 26, 2008)

I could probably go 3 months easily without repeating.. that is if I actually Liked to wear all of the clothes I own. lol theres so many items of clothing and even shoes I have that are brand spanking new.. tags,stickers everything, that I dont even touch.
makes me think of how much money I actually waste.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 26, 2008)

Not very long at all. I'm "working class", yet I buy clothes/shoes as though i'm rich. Which means a few very nice things every so often. Retrospectively, that's a really stupid way to spend money, I wish I was a smarter shopper..
This thread got me depressed!! lol


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear the same clothes a lot. I have soooooo much clothes but idk... I guess I just have my favorites


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I wear the same clothes a lot. I have soooooo much clothes but idk... I guess I just have my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thats how i am! i have SO many clothes, i COULD go about 2-3 months without repeating, but i dont wear/like alot of my clothes, or just not in the mood to wear something lol. So i repeat what is my favorites at the time.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_yahh i research in a lab, i do pharmaceutical stuff with various health diseases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  but i remember when i was growing up i wanted to find a job where i needed to dress nicely everyday so it would give me an excuse to buy clothes often LOL._

 
Haha ... Things rarely turn out the way we dream of as kids, eh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got a fascinating job there though!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_about 6 months easily...if not more ...Quite pathetic_

 
Whoa! Pretty neat


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ More Pathetic than Neat


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_I could probably go 3 months easily without repeating.. that is if I actually Liked to wear all of the clothes I own. lol theres so many items of clothing and even shoes I have that are brand spanking new.. tags,stickers everything, that I dont even touch.
makes me think of how much money I actually waste._

 








 I guess that happens with each one of us!! Some things jus sit pretty in the closet, poor lil cuties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or not


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ More Pathetic than Neat_

 
Why ? Don't you like that ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure would


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

No because 60% still have the tags...It's just wasteful on my part..I see..I like... I buy...I don't need


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Not very long at all. I'm "working class", yet I buy clothes/shoes as though i'm rich. Which means a few very nice things every so often. Retrospectively, that's a really stupid way to spend money, I wish I was a smarter shopper..
This thread got me depressed!! lol_

 
Awww ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hey, m workin class too, but you know, what are the sales n all for ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet you're a pretty good shopper when it comes to MU


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No because 60% still have the tags...It's just wasteful on my part..I see..I like... I buy...I don't need_

 
That's jus us girls Tish ... Can't help it I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We love our stuff ...


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

I could go maybe 3 weeks, maximum, without repeating. Lately I've started to take the advice of shows like "What Not to Wear" and build a wardrobe of jackets, classic black pants, etc. that can be mixed and matched into a lot of different outfits . . . but on the whole, I don't have a ton of different individual items.


----------



## COBI (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a combination of several posters, but I'd also have to distinguish between category:

Non-work: I could probably go at 3 months or so (not counting t-shirts, which I have 3+ months worth but rarely wear.)

Work: I could probably easily go 4-5 months (guess-timate).

So, altogether, I could easily get about a year including work, non-work, t-shirts and dresses). 

But like some others, I typically have a 2-3 week rotations of what I like at the moment.

And what it really means is that I need to weed through them and give a lot away.


----------



## dangerdana (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_i remember when i was growing up i wanted to find a job where i needed to dress nicely everyday so it would give me an excuse to buy clothes often LOL._

 

Ditto!

All I wanted was to be able to look fantastic everyday. Hair/Makeup/Clothes.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 18, 2009)

ugh... 20 years! lol i seriously just gave away 2 huge bags of non-worn clothes very shamefully! i'm smarter now but when i was younger i was horrible with buying too much stuff that i never wore!of course then i had whole paychecks devoted to it since i had no bills to pay! lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 20, 2009)

I gave away a lot of clothes in 2008 to friends. More than half were new and unworn and others worn but high end. Then I started to get smarter and sold a bunch on ebay. But I only gave away and sold clothes that didn't fit me anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I keep things for a long time b/c I can always find a way to revamp the entire look. I just need to stop buying them now. My closet can't handle it anymore.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2009)

I buy a lot of cloths and don't wear half of them often enough so I end up giving away a lot of stuff every two years or so. Also, this year I put on a lil bit of weight and all of it went to my boob and hip area so a bunch of my dresses didn't fit me anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave a lot of them away...


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a little like COBI in that it depends on what category of clothing we're talking about -

Work: 2 weeks - could be 3 if I wasn't so precious about the dresses I purposely bought to be suitable for work _and_ non-work. When I get dresses, I don't like wearing them too much because I don't want them going all scabby and bobbly from too much washing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weird I know, and I worked out the other day prob illogical 'cause one day in a few years I may decide I don't like them anymore/they just look really outta place with fashion trends so I'll have to ditch them and I'll only have worn them a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non-work: 6 months - last year I had a major blitz of my wardrobe. I chucked anything that didn't get me feeling good and then I replaced it all over several months and bought tonnes of dresses.

But no tops hence the work one being so different (I normally wear top plus jeans for work). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me clothes are really important in the way I feel about myself so whilst some would say I've wasted my money, I don't feel that way at all. If I end up with a walk-in wardrobe worth one day then that'd suit me down to the ground! Hey it's one of my hobbies!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

about 3-4 weeks.. not bad but i think i need some more clothes


----------



## westers (Jan 21, 2009)

I can only just wear lab coat not any more than that


___________
   Kittens lingerie


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all the lab coats, cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Easier to buy new lab coats


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Mar 6, 2009)

i wear my pajamas to work and sometime no make up LOL  I work at home, i'm a freelance graphic designer.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ You cracked me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was like Noooooooo, she doesn't and then I saw "work at home" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Graphic designer, cool, our company is looking for one


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

maybe two months, tops?


----------



## looovemac (Mar 28, 2009)

I should have listen to my parents "BECOME A DOCTOR"  and wear a white coat everyday LOLOLOL

I could go up to 3 weeks. The rest of the clothes just taking the space of my closet. 
yay to spring cleaning!!!!


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I have like no clothes. I can probably go maybe 2 weeks tops without eventually having to repeat tops. Bottoms i can go like 3 days haha._

 
Haha, me too


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, you guys. I should be so ashamed... I have so many clothes that I BROKE my closet =/

The brackets came loose from the wall that holds up the rod. The worst part is that I went shopping today. Oh.dear.god. I thought I was being sensible by not buying clothes since I can't hang them up, so I bought shoes. Talk about twisted "logic".


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2009)

I have a decent amount of clothes, but I tend to pick favorites. I tend to cycle through the same clothes once every two weeks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Oh, you guys. I should be so ashamed... I have so many clothes that I BROKE my closet =/

The brackets came loose from the wall that holds up the rod. The worst part is that I went shopping today. Oh.dear.god. I thought I was being sensible by not buying clothes since I can't hang them up, so I bought shoes. Talk about twisted "logic"._

 
You're hilarious


----------



## metal_romantic (May 13, 2009)

kaliraksha, you are not alone. I too have broken my wardrobe. The rail is ok (sort of... it's badly bowed in the middle...) but the back of the actual wardrobe has come off... I have no idea why my parents decided to buy me such a small wardrobe when I was a teenage girl (delusion, perhaps, or wishful thinking) but now I have another small one in addition (also full). I had to also buy one of those racks on wheels, but that got so full it broke. So, I foolishly bought a new one, but that obviously broke too. So now I have bought another but am scared to try it. It's one of those with a double rail. Fingers crossed. I still live with my parents and they are now talking about installing rails onto the actual wall in the spare bedroom. (Like a walk-in robe/closet that you can sleep in!) I just may break the house. I am seriously worried. I could survive for quite a while if I never washed anything, lol.


----------

